# "Tania, your shoes are ready for pick-up at your earliest convenience." | C&C welcome



## loveDSLR (Nov 5, 2010)

x


----------



## DirtyDFeckers (Nov 5, 2010)

I really like the idea of this.  Maybe drop the saturation of the shoes just a tad... Other than that, I really like this shot.  Nice work.


----------



## loveDSLR (Nov 5, 2010)

x


----------

